# Need help with medieval 2 total war installments



## NeonRavik (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi i need help with installing medieval 2 total war it gets to the end were it gets stuck on one file called data/fmv/sabotage/BOM TMX M.bik. then a few minutes later it come up with a feature transfer error:

Feature: English 
Component: english game
File:m2tw/disk 2/Data3.cab
Error: The request could not be preformed because of an I/O 
Devise error:

if anyone can shed light on this problem ill be very grateful.


----------

